# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Does anyone know the price of iron bark posts in Brisbane?

## iChippy90

Hello, i am after some F17 dressed ironbark posts at about 4mtrs. 
Does anyone know a rough price guide per lineal meter for 100x100 posts in Brisbane? 
i cant seem to find anything on the net. 
Thanks

----------


## ringtail

Around  $40/lm for F17 appearance grade single species (ironbark). Cheaper if you will take other species (spotty, forrest red etc. - could still include ironbark) . Dressed will cost more and end up at 90x90. Or you can pay a crap load for 125x125 and have them dressed down to 90x90 - or just use kwila dressed 90x90 off the shelf for about $27 lm

----------

